# Hey boys, lets see those dresses!



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright, I want to start the new year with a contest, and it's going to be quite funny I hope. The contest is simple. 
Men, you put your best dresses on and make up, as well as your woodworking gear. The idea is to see who makes the best female jock.
Ladies, you put your coveralls on, a hat, and nail bags and show us boys how a real man should dress.

Rules are simple. You have to dress up as a woodworker of the opposite sex. Attire has to be appropriate as there are minors here. Men you don't need to shave your bikini lines. LOL.

There is one winner from each gender. Each winner will recieve a Bessey bar clamp fitting.

There will be 3 judges for each gender.

The female judges to judge the men so far are kolwdwrkrsgirl, Ellen35, and MsDebbieP (I think her answer was yes)

The male judges so far are A1Jim, cabinetmaster, and DAN.

The entry begins now, and will run through until January 15th. The judges will then PM me their selection and I will announce the winner as soon as I have all the responses from them.

Most importantly, Have Fun!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A super fun Idea Keith
This should be great It's about time Grizz got some competition. Let the party begin.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

one clamp? two would be better, don't u think?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, so I have thought about it. I think giving 2 clamps to one winner and a new pony band clamp to the other would be the best idea. So here's the band clamp. I will pick randomly who gets what.



Hopefully that will instigate some more entries.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh I thought bigIke was donating the other two. )


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

I got talked into some thing like this by my wife and kid one holloween. Never again will i put the high heals and stockings on again and that dress was just to tight. I bow down to the ladies for dressing up like that. Count me out. But i have to say I won the best costume that year for the ladie with the best dress and beard.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a photo from back then?
If we can't get Jim L Maybe Martin can show his true grit. )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
not me, but it is a good start ….


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan it is funny how one year makes you look different, you have change a lot by the picture, hope you still feel good as you did in 2009?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

What do all the transgendered jocks do that already dress like the opposite sex? Hmmmmm


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Call me old-fashioned, but I like to keep my woodworking and cross dressing separate.

And besides… when I tried to post one of my box projects over at boyswillbegirls.com they nearly cancelled my membership.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Come on Charlie and be a sport. We won't laugh too much and we surely won't cancel your membership here at LJ's.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ok ..ok…but you just remember who did this first…in fact i should have put a patent on it…but let the games begin…i say bring it on big boys…......im in for this…....ye hawwwww


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gee , charlie ,

whats a girl to do ?

maybe you just posted the wrong ' box ' !(LOL)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David, my dress wasn't *that* short!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

we may have to start thinking about that though ,
grizz's red dress may just be his everyday clothes ,
for such an important event , 
he may put on his ' looking for work ' , or street clothes !
i mean we are talking ' pro ' here !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

my boots were made for walkin….and thats just what they do…cus one of these days my boots are gonna walk all over you….....come on boyssssssssssss….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hey take it easy I still have to find my leder autfit from last time I was in the big town :--))

Dennis


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

While you can never have too many clamps I don't need anymore that bad. Besides, my wife says I can't borrow any of her dresses 'cause I won't let her borrow mine.

Lee


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Now Lee is that the way to be…......................................

Let's start seeing some entrees…............................................LOL


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow Scott
I'm shocked I never would have thought …. well ….that… you …could ….You …could
ok have a pink band saw. Nice shoes


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL…........OK ….........our first dresser…...................LOL

Now how did we ever find a pink bandsaw…..........................WOW

COOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

they have pink toolbelt and tolboxes as well as tools on tomboytools.co.uk

(can bee used as gift to swambo if you want her to help in the shop)

Dennis


----------



## RealtorJim (Nov 17, 2009)

WE know who wears the shoes…. er pumps… in knotscott's house!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got to say that you look quite sexy …....!!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You gotta say that??? Oh my


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

grizz you are the wo-man!!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Grizz…...........you da' man! I mean, um, LOLOL

Ok folks, contest over. Grizz has done it all.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hhhmmmm … need to make a visit to the goodwill store. I could get jiggy-with-it


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This a self portrait of me in some 3D glasses. Christmas,we went to AVATAR.
..
cold and snowy in Cincinnati
...









​


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

I looked for a picture but could not find it. I thought i had burn them all so no one could blackmail me later. With the job i have they take that sort of thing very strongly.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Griz…looks like even the dog is shocked…...or else scared that you are going to dress him/her up next…or worse….use him/her as an accessory…..LOL…As I said in the other blog with this pic….If I were judge….we have a winner…please folks….give him the clamps….please…......ROFL


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow grizz, I don't know anyone who can top that !!!!
That is what I call RRRREEEEDDDD !!!!!

And that lipstick, whew…..........


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

Really now. Who thinks of a contest and comes up with cross dressing as an answer. What's this got to do with woodworking? By definition it's not kid friendly and we've had the kid friendly conversation before so don't go there. I can think of a half dozen other things off hand to contest besides cross dressing aptitude.

Best dovetail.
Best finish.
Best color.
Best wooden hinge.
Best hand plane shaving.
Best jig.
etc.

At least you can honestly concede that this is not for everyone and in the name of inclusiveness pick something else. Right? Right.

Regards,


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim,
Did you cut your funny bone on the table saw?
Ellen


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WRONG JIM….......................Can't anyone have a little fun?

Thank you ellen.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Jims overly sensitive about cross dressing…hmmm? Could be nothing fits and he's afraid it'll make his butt look bigger. That's my problem and after seeing Grizz in the very outfit I had laid out, what's a guy to do.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

No sense of humor? I'm the one that has a well developed sense of humor. Along with a sense of humor should come a sense of what is not humor. Think about it. Notice, none of you addressed the substance of my remarks, just attacked me. Typical of people without a real argument to support their position. If you believe that a cross dressing contest on a woodworking site is a good idea, make the case. Otherwise, stay out of the discussion.

Regards,


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The contest isn't about simply cross dressing. The contest is to dress up as the opposite sex, but look like a lumber jock. Notice how grizz has on a tool belt. The rules were simple.

"Men, you put your best dresses on and make up, as well as your WOODWORKING GEAR. The idea is to see who makes the best female jock.
Ladies, you put your coveralls on, a hat, and nail bags and show us boys how a real man should dress."

Rules are simple. You have to dress up as a woodworker of the opposite sex. *Attire has to be appropriate as there are minors here*.

I swear there is always someone that has to try to ruin the fun. I made the contest woodworking related by saying you have to dress up wearing woodworking gear. You could put on a wig and wear your normal day to day attire and enter. If this contest was offensive in any manner and not in simple fun Martin would have pulled it when I first posted it. If you want to be a moderator start your own site. Until then let Martin handle that job. You don't always have to start trouble when it's easiest to simply walk away.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

kol,

I read the rules and after rereading my first comment, I think it might have sounded a little harsh as it regards you and I apologize for that. But, I think you're missing the point. Martin has the right to miss these things as well as catch them. It doesn't make it right when someone agrees with you. Again, you only complain about me ruining the fun but you fail to make a case for a cross dressing contest "The contest isn't about simply cross dressing. The contest is to dress up as the opposite sex". I maintain that cross dressing is not appropriate for minors by definition. I maintain that there's plenty of fun to be had in other ways. And, by the way, we are all moderators of this site by our comments and postings and any other contributions. Telling me to look the other way is how you're trying to moderate the site isn't it?

Regards,


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Jim
Lighten up. there's a difference between being attacked as you put it and kind hearted razzing as I think most of us would put it.

The great thing about all these subjects posted is that there is something for everyone. Find the one you like an engage. As to the one's you don't like…don't respond. I find this works for me and keeps my bloodpressure in check.

In this world of underwear bombers and global warming there's much more important things to get one's panties in a wad over. JMHO


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

If dressing up as a woman for a contest is innappropriate or is somehow going to effect your children then cancel Halloween. Until then, I think as a parent you can ensure that your child knows it's a contest and for fun, so they don't get confused and want to be something they aren't meant to be when they grow up. Moderate what your kids see if you think this is innappropriate, and then remember this when your son wants to be a cheerleader for halloween.
Off to work I go.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

AMEN


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

JAG, my butt looks big no matter what I wear. The reason I picked this to complain about is that Ms DebbieP put it in the newsletter and brought it to my attention under a seemingly innocent heading. Shame on her too. When Griz posted his crazy pic in the projects, I let it go as just weirdness. So, I'm light enough. I think we have to ask ourselves sometimes whether we're part of the problem or not when we fail to point out the error of someones ways.

kol, I said let's not argue about how to supervise children on this site and stick to argueing "why do this?". Can't you make a case for why this is a good idea? I haven't seen anything that recommends a crossdressing contest yet. If you can't do that, how about telling me why a contest for best dovetail or one of my other suggestions wouldn't do just as well and not run the risk of being offensive?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The problem is that there is to diverse of a group of woodworkers to have a "best build off" contest. I can hand cut dovetails better then a lot of people, and not as good as others. So to have a contest based off of that is difficult unless I have a prize for each skill level. I also believe that this site has it's winners, based off of popularity more then quality or design.
Not everyone can afford time and materials to build a project. If you haven't noticed I've held contests in the past as well. This isn't my first one, and it won't be my last. Martin is holding a contest for building something, as is fine woodworking magazine and numerous others. It's my intention to come up with unique ways of giving away a prize that I personally paid for. You have to understand that I'm not financially capable of donating these things on a regular basis, but I feel inclined to do so to benefit someone. This contest is my way of thinking out of the box. I wasn't thinking about it being innappropriate because it isn't, unless you are a homophobe and have that fear. This is meant to be innocent, all in good fun, to give away a woodworking related prize. To be different from everyone else. 
This site has a coffee lounge for humor and things that aren't related to woodworking. I tried to respect the site and post this in that section, but I also tried to keep it related to woodworking in some fashion. 
I really don't see that this contest is a problem, other then the fact that someone feels the desire to make it that way. So there you have it. I chose to do this contest because it's different then just building something. We are all woodworkers and if we have the time to enter a build off contest there are contests with prizes that far exceed mine. It's just a random venture meant to be fun. Thanks for ruining it.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yikes!!! Let's all lighten up here!
If you don't like the contest, don't enter… but please chuckle at the idea!
It's not "cross dressing"... it really is just a joke and a way to get a few laughs in a very crazy world.
Lets not turn it into something else.
Come on everyone… life is too short!
Ellen
(I wish to disclose that I am a judge in the contest… my legal disclaimer!)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The only reason I'm not entering is that I'm a size 10 and my wife is a size 6. I can't fit into any of her dresses, and to go out and buy something that looks nice on me would cost more than the prizes are worth.

Come to think of it, I do have a rather large female cousin whose clothes would probably fit me, but she has terrible fashion sense. I wouldn't be caught dead in one of her frumpy frocks.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

kol, your good intentions don't make it right. My objections don't make me a homophobe either. So far we have on your side:

1) I meant well, therefore; it's ok.
2) I wanted to be different so it's ok.

Sorry kol, I don't think those are reasons that a cross dressing contest is a good idea or at least they are weak reasons. Here's an idea if you just want to benefit someone without offending anyone. To give everyone an equal chance and not be influenced by popularity (see, I think I'd have a hard time winning any of your contests), just draw a name at random. Why all the grief anyway? Surely you can give me the benefit of the doubt and concede that I'm sincere and not just trying to ruin it for everyone? I don't think you are trying to offend anyone with your contest because I give you the benefit of the doubt. I think you just didn't think about anyone being offended by the contest. I'm just saying I'm offended by cross dressing contests at a woodworking site when there are so many ways to avoid it and not offend anyone.

Regards,


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

So Outputter

I can understand you not liking this idea, your right, but what has me absolutely gobsmacked is that you apparently have…dare I say it…

Enough Clamps!
8)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

SO…are you saying your offended by my dress..or the way i dress when i appear..well i will leave it to the powers that be…i would really like some new clamps…...if it will make you feel better jim..i'll mail you one of them…..lol…...well assuming i win that is…..i dont see why there is anything to get offended by..no one dressed inappropriately..at all….and what is the difference this and Halloween. i dont see any…so if we called this a halloween contest, then it would be ok…or maybe that offends you also…if so, then its your right to be offended…and maybe its our right to have some fun with this contest..is there a rule with this site that says we cant have contests ..its all rather a point of what each of us is going to like or dislike..if you dont like this..then just done participate. with a web site such as this…to many could say, well i dont like that table he made..it offends me….see what im saying….this is a site that is moderated by the owner..if he says no..then its NO, otherwise…then its a go..and if someone doesnt like it..then just ignore it…....i hope i win…cus the makeup was a bumber getting it off..lol…......


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

In a site with over 15,000 members, it's funny how there's always has to be a complainer…even when the posting is for something being GIVEN away out of kindness, and in fun. Amazing! 
Everyone else seems to see the fun in this HARMLESS dress up competition.

OutPutter- For someone who is SO offended by it, you sure do seem drawn to it. You're obviously having trouble looking away, as you've already posted 5 TIMES on the subject. I think you call it a "cross dressing" competition as your way of adding a negative spin to it. Keith isn't asking anyone to assume a life style change here…..just be a good sport, snap a pic….laugh at yourself a little as we all laugh WITH you (just as Grizzman did). It's a contest that anyone can enter…no skill level required, only a good sense of humor! If it's not something you're interested in then just move along.

As a judge, I'm a little disappointed that only Grizzman was brave enough to do it so far. A little bit of competition would have made it even better. There's still time though, so hopefully someone else will jump in.

So…..c'mon guys and gals….give us judges something to judge! : )


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Funny stuff! Thats quite some picture Griz…I love the pink band saw in Scott's too! Nothing against your contest, but …I think I will just buy myself a new clamp and leave the wifes dresses in the closet! But you guys…feel free to indulge…I'll just peek through the keyhole!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Grizz… baby oil works great on the makeup. (don't ask me how I know this)

As for respecting the opinions of others, I think there is a difference between respecting someones right to their opinion, and changing your behavior to comply with that opinion. This becomes an issue particularly when dealing with a large and diverse group of people.

Basically, what I'm saying is that the larger the group, the harder it becomes to do or say anything without offending someone. But does that mean one should try to take all 15,000 personalities into account before typing a comment on Lumberjocks? I think at some point we just have to rely on our own sense of what the vast majority will find offensive or not offensive.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the other thing that is missed here is the statement that this contest would be inappropriate for minors. I think that is something used an awful lot these days when the item bothers the adult. Children today are exposed to alot of things that my generation could not have even conceived of in our day…..I think todays kids are doing fine….In fact we all hear the same complaints we did about them as we heard from our parents about us….but I don't see any of the real negative consequences that we are told to expect from this and that.

The other item, that this might be offensive to some…is true…as Outputter has illuminated. For Outputter it is his right to not like this….I don't have anything against him for that….I would perhaps recommend that he post his objections if compelled to….but not react negatively when someone disagrees….I also ask the same to anyone who disagrees with Outputter. None of our posts should be geared towards someone personally. i.e. calling somone a homophobe because they disagree with a certain lifestyle….I think there is too much labeling and namecalling these days…where all it takes is just good ol fashion tolerance…...Personally, I find this contest hilarious…and a nice diversion from the days toils….but I am not upset that someone else does not like it…nor do I think they have less of a sense of humor because of that it is their right and I support that as long as they support my right to be entertained by this.

I wonder where all of us got such thin skins….it is sad when something as innocent as this raises the hackles. Thank heavens for comedians that show us how absurd it is when we try to eliminate speech and activity that "might offend" someone. I think that the only time anything of this nature is offensive is when it is directed personally at someone or something…..I think we give these things a lot more power then we should by raising the "offensive to some" label…its sad when we can't laugh at ourselves…personally I find myself quite hilarious….and I would enter this contest if I wouldn't end up breaking the cameral lens…LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

grizz, I don't get the Halloween reference. Are you saying you cross dress for Halloween also? I just may take you up on your offer to send me a clamp because contrary to common opinion, I do not have enough and let's face it, between me and the nature of the contest, no one else is likely to enter.

As for the rest, I'll just make a couple of observations and let it go at that. First, am I the only one that noticed only one person entered the contest? Out of 15,000? And am I the only one that noticed how the "it's not offensive" crowd is quick to become the arbitor of what is and isn't offensive? Tolerance would suggest that I can determine for myself if I'm offended. Making a mistake about the nature of the contest would suggest defensive behavior. Just keep in mind, there are only a vocal few that are defending this type of contest, out of 15,000. Making claims about how many of the 15,000 agree with your side…

DaN, how'd you do that? No, never mind…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
not me, but it is fits the theme


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i will say this…you have every right to feel as you do, but so does the rest of folks here…i did this for fun…i don't think how i dressed was offensive…and that is my opinion…so all i want to know at this point is if i won or not…i do feel dissapointed that i was the only one to do this….i guess im the only one at this site crazy enough to have done it…so with that said..im leaving it up to the judges…all i can say is i hope i won after all the grief i took in the form of comments…i guess i made my bed and will have to sleep in it….probably being know on this site as a looney tune..instead of a good wood worker…and that is that…....


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Jim, it wasn't and isn't my intention to call you a homophobe, so I am sorry if you took it that way I believe I worded it in such a fashion that suggests that I didn't specifically call you one. 
I'm not about to apologize for my decision to choose how the contest was going to take place. I don't see it as innappropriate at all what so ever, so there really isn't anything for me to worry about. It is in the eye of the beholder.
Out of 15,000 people I only see one person with a problem with the content. But I suppose that that's all it takes. One person can take the fun out of anything. I can see now why Odie has dissappeared, and the others have stopped posting humor, other then the few boring humor posts that still exist. Maybe this can be put into the "things that should be filtered" thread with all the other offensive crap that we all tend to love. 
This also goes back to taking the coffee lounge out and making this site strickly for woodworking. I can assure you that people wouldn't make friends as much, nor would there be 15k members. Because we can have discussions, contests, humor, etc, it gives us the ability to see beyond the sawdust and learn more about each other as people. We get to know who has their underwear pulled up to high, and who can be a joy to be around. 
But you can rest assured that I won't post another contest like this, or another one at all for that matter. I don't need the drama in my already hectic life. I just wanted a laugh, and Thank you Grizz for that. I guess I got part of what I wanted out of it, and you got your attention too, so good for you. 
I wanted to appologize to everyone who may have been offended in any way. I truly am sorry you can't accept this as a joke, in good humor, and I also am sorry that you can't accept people who actually do have this as a real lifestyle. It's something you can't teach your kids to do or not to do. It's who they are, and who they will end up being. Teaching them it is wrong, or trying to keep them from it will teach them hatred, and they won't be able to accept those who do cross dress or are gay. Welcome to the 21st century. People are gay, people cross dress, and people dress up for contests, halloween, or any other occassion that merrits it. Accept it, or don't. Just be carefull how you portray your intentions. It may be more hurtfull then the very content you are trying to prevent.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Grizz, don't worry… you're a fine woodworker no matter what you're wearing.

I do have a couple of questions, though: Is that your dog looking at you in the lower left corner of the photo? And, if so, do you plan to take him to a doggie shrink to deal with the trauma of seeing you like that?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I support you Grizz! I have had great fun following your posts. I think it's safe to say out of 15,000 woodworkers you are the only one with big enough balls to put yourself out there having fun. 
MY 2 Cents: I think it's also safe to say most of us (the 1000 or so regulars on the site) don't want to be dragged into these type of debates, and choose to keep quiet. I have to say a lot of my regular friends on this site replied positively to this post and were also having great fun with Grizz. I think there is a lot worse things on the internet and TV and the same rule of thumb that exists for TV or radio should apply here: *If you don't like it, change the channel*. No one is forcing anyone to look at this post. Which by the way is posted in the Coffee lounge, under a non woodworking title. So if I wanted to only look at woodworking projects I would click on the Projects button. I would not click on something titled Hey boys lets see those dresses. Personally I knew from the title that this Coffee lounge fourm topic was some how about the Grizzman and I choose to click on it and enjoy some laughs with some of my regular buddies. 
Thanks for having some fun Grizz and Kol


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok girls in solidarity for Grizz we have to put on our finest and post those pics. By tomarrow at this time you should see Ms Bobby in all her glory. If I'm alone then that's ok, like GRIZZ tho I will embrace my masculinaty and stand proud in my girly fineries.
MS Bobby
Just a guy/gal with a hammer

Forgot to say I'm not responding to the negativity anymore. This is a fun silly innocent contest and frankly I think I got better gamms than GRIZZ, oh and I do need more clamps.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried guys… but the cameras just keep breaking!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Does it have to be a dress? How about some slacks and a nice blouse?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm thinkin teddy and those pink fluffy house slippers… but that doesn't mean you have to be frilly, women come in all kinds a different ways ya know. That's what makes 'em special. JMHO


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow folks…can't we agree to disagree and leave it at that? I knew I shouldn't have read any further when I saw the hackles raising…..

Can we think of this a costume contest…not a cross dressing contest - no one is asking anyone to do something that they would feel uncomfortable with???

Grizz….I for one do not think you are looney….and I hope my pokes at you have not been received in any manner then as fun. I have the deepest respect for all the great folks I have met on this site - even more so since they share a love for woodworking as I do.

Outputter, I can see that you put off by this….and your concern…thank you for relating this. I truly believe no one on LJ's would want to offend you…There have been the occasional blog here that I have not liked - sometimes I comment if inclined - otherwise I skip over and find one that I find interesting or that I want to participate in….diversity is what makes this site so interesting…..if we all just posted dovetails being done one way there wouldn't be 15,000 members.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

let it be known i have done this all for fun…and i don't take offense with any comment..i was just wishing more would have gotten involved..this was for fun…and i think it was taken this way for the most part…with a site this big..not everyone is going to like something..if they don't like it, they should just leave it alone and ignore it..i wouldn't want to rain on someone else s party here…i don't think i have that right….no one was dragged into this..it was everyone's choice to do this or not…and this is still a fun thing…and i dare any guy out there who has the guts to dress his best gal…and see if you can beat the grizzman…....i triple dog dare ya….....and you gals have not been secluded..your still in this too…or aren't ya man enough to step up to the plate…i bet there;s a few gals out there who got them chin whiskers coming in..and a mustache one too…lol


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

hutupsa on the hiskerswa


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Outputter/Jim, you repeatedly want someone to explain to you why this contest is funny. You also said you have a sense of humor. If you had a sense of humor, you would probably know that if someone doesn't "get" something, then all the explaining in the world isn't going to help them "get" it. So you don't find it funny. I do and so do others apparently. The pictures Grizz posted really caused me to laugh out loud, not just the little LOL that so many people post. I really laughed hard. It's funny. I showed my wife and my kids. Yes, my kids. They thought it was funny too. I don't know how you could interpret it as a bad thing. His wife took the pictures and it was clearly a joke, an extension of the ongoing joke about a red dress he may or may not have worn and he was taking this contest as the good-natured joke it was intended to be. Please don't try to suck the fun out of it and say we need to justify it to you in order to continue it, when you haven't made a case as to why it should be stopped.


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

This contest is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time and I was sorry to read that Kol won't post another contest like this again. I favorited this as soon as I saw Grizz in his fine attire because I was looking forward to seeing the other entrants (eventhough I had no desire to enter the contest myself). However, after reading all of the posts I will be dressing up/down and entering the contest later today in a show of solidarity for Kol who started this contest and Grizz who is secure enough to enter the contest. 
In addition, I will tell you that I showed this to my family and they all loved it. In fact the reply from my 8 year old granddaughter (who is learning to do woodwork) was "Can I enter the contest?" So…. she may be entering the contest also


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Dudes, if you insist on dressing up while woodworking (hey, you never know when you will get a visit from the royal family) as well as be a responsible woodworker you need to follow basic safety rules.

Grizz, the feather boa (while a nice complement to your skirt - very good accessorizing) will lead to serious injury. Someone on this site once posted getting her hair caught in a bandsaw… I would hate to hear of such an accident befalling you. The head scarf needs to be securely tied behind your head.

In comparison, knotscott's outfit is far more appropriate for woodworking and his heels boost him to the right height for his bandsaw. Grizz, for work at your bench you really need to choose your flats because you can end up with back problems.

Charlie, stop complaining about being a size 10. You could could easily fit into a lycra skin-tight dress, look fabulous, have nothing dangling that could cause a woodworking accident (did I just say that??? Was that rude? I meant feather boas, scarves and jewelry of course) and beat them all hands down.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kate, I can't believe you went there. LMAO!


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting contest however I'm not going to participate in this one.
I'm not falling for that "Come on, just put on dress and let me take your picture!"... Not again…At least not with out dinner first and maybe some flowers.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was just thinking about all the movies made and academy awards won for cross dressing movies.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Prime example of the minority wanting it their way. We have way to much of this in the world today.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

kolwdwrkr, When I read this yesterday, I chose not to get involved in another controversy, but after reading your last post, I decided to respond. I totally agreed with all you said, and hope you reconsider about future contests. I take my woodworking *very *seriously. Hopefully that shows here by my projects and blogs. I do however, feel there is more to life than building things. Maybe building relationships for one. What better way to do that than to have a little fun. After all, this *is* the Coffee Lounge part of the forum. All the rest is for woodworking. While I admit, sometimes the humor may get to be a little much, no one ever forced me to read any of it. The only time it has bothered me, was when someone would hijack an otherwise serious thread.

One of the things that drew me to this site over others was the comaraderie of the members. That comes out as much in the fun stuff as well as the serious woodworking. I for one thank you for your contribution to this site, both the fun stuff and the woodworking. Life is much too short to constantly worry about being so politically correct that we do nothing in fear of offending someone.

If it's offensive, as Ray Stevens would say "Don't Look Ethel"

And Grizzman--You *still *scare me LOL


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Grizz….what's under that skirt? I'm missing my tape again


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

kolwdwrkr: I have only been a member of LJ's for about 4 months now, but have been on the site for alot longer. One of the reasons I kept coming back and finally decided to join was because of the many different things I could get from the site. Such as great tips, ideas and a ton of know how from all the great and SERIOUS woodworkers that grace these pages every day. I also joined because of the laid back humorous side of this site also. For the most part it is like one BIG happy family, that I am proud to be a part of.

There are alot of topics on here that aren't about woodworking. One that sticks in my mind was the recent question about everyones weather. Sorry, I forget who started it and I'm not calling you out or trying to start anything. I thought it was pretty cool and sometimes depressing to see all of the post. (I live in North Dakota so knowing that anyone's weather is above freezing depresses me. LOL) I'm not trying to stir up another hornets nest, but I don't remember anyone asking what that had to do with woodworking.

I thought Grizz in the dress was hilarious when I first saw it and thought the contest would be just as funny. I, like Kent, typically stay out of controversy like this whenever possible, but wanted to go on record as saying 1) I'm not offended and would show my children the pics. in a heart beat and 2) Please reconsider " not posting future contest" and don't change for anyone. If you can't be yourself who the [email protected]#* are you gonna be?

I don't know about everyone else on here, but I need more humor in my life. I look forward to seeing your post (serious and humorous) in the future.

Paul


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes! Kent and Paul!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

You're f'n crazy.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

gary…if you want to see if your tape is up somehwere..it will cost ya…....lol….....i still dont see any pictures…isnt there a saying…put your money where your mouth is…....something like that…....it looks like this thursday i get stove pipe…and the grizz will have his shop back…....man ive missed my shop…...i might have to take wood working classes again….


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok I changed my name. You know all those pretty ickistan gals in Europe…

Say hello to Rowena Hammerschmidt.


Wife blurred the pic intentionally so not to be to sexy and hide my identity.

For more pics go to

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/13484


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Grizz has some competition now..LOL


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Hubba Hubba….nice gams…LOL…your wife blurred the pic to keep you away from those online dating services…..ROFL…..looks like Grizz has got some competition here….


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't realize… I may need a Bro.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

man i just wanna sqeez em…..just a few more steps…..you big tease you….


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

That face looks a bit like an Ewok.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Hammer! Any higher on that ladder and this post would be offensive.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Ya, I was worried about showing my bags.


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

My entry into the contest, three hours after these pictures were taken and I am still cleaning glue and hair off. Not sure I did this right but here goes


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we dated once back when I was still drinking.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Joanne, looks like both your thumb nails are bleeding. Keep it safe…

Grizz…thanks….I'll look elsewhere.

Great to hear about the stovepipe. Talk to you soon


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i might need to barrow that hair joanne…things are getting slim on my top….nice color too….only one more day left folks…


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG…....................................

AKA….........................Woodchic


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Dude! You look great! That is one fine moostach, I must say.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so robin…i noticed you signed your post again aka woodchic…were you that stricken that your femininity was in peril….....lol….....send me a pm robin…tell me how the log home is going…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's the kitchen Grizz. The hickory cabinets.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm with you, Outputter!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just love everyone's thoughts…..especially autumns…...i think she is right


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i just love poetry…and i think keith writes some darn good stuff…you should feel lucky to have such a letter…it might be famous some day…and worth something…in fact i bet it was right on…...


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I must say Keifer pulled the look off quite nicely, I agree Autumn the boots are quite the atraction…......................Hey Grizzy…........You might want to try to recapture that pose, only this time you gotta loose the Beard and stache and you gotta paint your nails…..........I double dare you.

Hi Gary…..............where are you in all this…..............I bet you could show these guys some real fashion sense!!

AKA…............Woodchic


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Kieffer has the whole earth mother thing going on. I likes the hairy legs. Grizz don't shave, it'll ruin the mystery, Dude.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea, the hairy legs are an added touch…........

Grizzy…..........don't listen to hiim.

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

who do I send the clamp to if everyone votes for Keifer? LOL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

robin…i have to be careful here how i pose this question….but do you smoke any weed///is that put bluntly or was that dis create…lol…......i aint shavin for nuttin…zero….never…....ill do it under one way robin…i get to hide in your beautiful log home for 2 months until it grows back…and you have to sign a waver saying you will not disclose how handsome i am without my beard..i would have all the lumberette's here after my hot and handsome look…that is why i have it now…my wife made me grow it cus im a hunk…....so let me know about my hideout and of coarse that means three square meals a day…and unlimited shop time…and i facial with alvacodo and sirloin eye rings…lol….....lol…lol…lol…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Remember your bad back GRIZZ, it ain't nothin to what you'll suffer when your wife finds you've been hiding in a lovely LumberJocks home.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bob im a big boy…and will take the risk…besides with me gone for two months…the wife has the run of the place here…she might appreciate the fact that robin is giving me a spa treatment…and i could help work on the cabin too…ill ship in a bunch of antique southern heart pine and make robin and her hubby some custom pieces…i dont hear any answers robin…come on…aint it worth seeing th grizzman shaved…lol


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Robin, I really want to enter but, Keith said I couldn't enter until you did…..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

no way gary…if you enter..you'll blow the competition out of the water…i can handle bob….if i have to…ill bribe the judges….if i tell them ill show them a full blown shot of my yamms…they go for it…lol


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I am truly sorry I am unable to participate in this contest! 
My wife"s clothes are way to (spacious) for me, wouldn't be able to see anything. (Might be for the best though)
Every other woman I know slapped me silly for asking to borrow her stuff!
Oh well, can't win them all.
~


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Come on Gary, maybe if you show some leg she'll throw on the coveralls and flannel. LOL


----------



## wheeloftime (Oct 10, 2008)

omg what in the world did you start here? this is by far the most outrageous, far fetched, unrelated,

original idea for a contest. love it. laughed myself silly. thanks for reminding me that if you cant stop to smell the roses every once in a while and laugh. why bother


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

That is so true Wheel! We sometimes get so caught up in the daily grind that we forget to really enjoy life. This contest has been a great place to go for a good laugh (I think that is why I have been checking it two times a day since it started)


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Now Grizzy…................the Hubby may just not understand why a strange freshly shaved, hunky man is staying at our new residence for two months…............................and ohhhhhh yea….......I can't cook, that IS on my to do list…......now that I do have a new kitchen and all.

Gary I can't enter, hubby won't let me…...........He said he couldn't handle the flash backs of visions of me dressed up as a dude…............and Gary, you know you wanna enter, "come on"..... give Grizzy some competition…........................................and as Kolwdwrkr said: "Let's see some leg!!"


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well all i can say..is there is a dear price for the grizzman to shave the beard…Ive had it since the first day i got out of the army in 1984…its been shaved off maybe 6 times in all these years…but unless the price is paid…it stays….lol…...and Ive been the gourmet cook for my family since the day i i got married…so you better get to cookin…you need to fix your man a welcome to the new home dinner…if ya want me to walk ya through a really nice meal…send me a pm and ill fix ya up with a proper new log home meal…and im sure you have to enjoy some good meat…so the meal would have to be some rib eye buffalo..lol…


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Grizzy…..............."Live a little"...................it will grow back.

Got any good reciepes for Bourbon Salmon???

Gotta try and stay away from the red meats,they are not so heart healthy. I gotta learn to cook that good for you stuff….......................I much rather have the rib eye buffalo…...........sounds interesting…......but you gotta do what ya gotta do.

Hey…......Where'd Gary go????

AKA…..........Woodchic


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

You know if we could get 9 more LJ's to enter we'd have the makings of an interesting calendar. Ideally we need 6 guys and 6 gals. We could add our favorite recipes so it'd be a little tastefull. JAT

So at this point we would need 4 more guy/gals and 5 more gal/guys, this gets confusing.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

That sounds cool JAGWAH…........but instead of recipes ….........each should do an individual project. How's that…..........

But I still ain't dressin like no dude.

AKA…..........Woodchic


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

woodchic…Thank you


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Robin…you want me to dress like a dudette and you won't dress like a dude? What's the deal…I could say my wife won't let me just to weasel out *Quid pro quo* You show the coverals and stache…I'll show the leg!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha…........................ummmmmmm…................................................NO.

My luck I would show the coverals and stache and you wouldn't show the leg.

AKA….........................Woodchic


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Robin…I am a man of my word….you show, I show


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't…............REALLY…...................it would give my hubby nightmares,and it would make me feel bad for doing that to him. Your wife however, I know …........... ("because women are mentally stronger than men, We can handle being tramatized a little better than most men") She would hold her chin up high and say: "yep that's my man!"

AKA….....................Woodchic


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know about women handling this better.

My wife is ok I think, but I noticed she has taken to counting her dresses. May be a new OCD thing.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

See….............See…...........She is handling, and dealing, with the trama that you have bestowed upon her.

Mine on the other hand…...................Well…................He would just freak out, he couldn't deal with it, would be much,much, toooooo painful for him to handle.

AKA…................Woodchic


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

robin the salmon sounds good…after fishing for it and cooking it for 15 years in Alaska…i had my fair share of recipes…don't think i cooked it Bourbon style though…but do it…and tell me how it was…i know what your saying about unhealthy meats…but buffalo is so lean…there is really no fat…that's why when its cooked you do it medium rare…its a very healthy meat..especially if you get it from a ranch where there prairie fed…ive bought some before online..and it was very good…and like i said…they have no fat…our body actualy needs a little red meat…but i agree it needs to be healthy…and that is a no go on the beard…..its there for good…...


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

and besides…................TODAY IS THE DEADLINE…................I wouldn't have time to pull the look together…......................................so sad…................well,.............. maybe next time.

It's been fun.

AKA…..................Woodchic


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

ok…........Grizzy….............you can keep the beard.

AKA…..................Woodchic


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh robin…one thing i think the gals are really good at is the delay tactic…lol…oh yea…."TODAY IS THE DEADLINE" '' I WOULDN'T HAVE TIME TO PULL THE LOOK TOGETHER"......."SO SAD''... uh huh…very good ..and im really glad you said i could keep the beard….boy your a gem…lol…...well i dont know when the contest is officially over…or when they do the vote…but i guess we will hear…...oh yea …robin when you do the salmon…take the skin off…the flavor is much better….lol..hey i dont know…you said you didnt cook much…so i better give ya the top tip of the day…har…...glad your in the house…how long have you guys been in the building process…...wish i was closer…i would cook a gourmet meal for you all you guys deserve that ..for sure…i bet if feels god to be in the house…later …grizzman…..


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea Grizzy it feels real good to finally be in the house…..............it's been over 5 and a half years since we started building the house. Ha,ha, I wish you lived closer too….........We would take you up on the meal, since you are the Gourmet Grizzy.

AKA…...........Woodchic


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Boy, I'd hate to know my wife thought I was such a whimp… I think it's just your cop-out. If you're so tough, you shoulda done it and supported poor whimpy… Oh well, you don't know what you missed. The leg stays covered and Grizz can stop sweating. 
By the way, where's the pictures of the finished kitchen???


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so when is the contest over and how do we find out the results…????


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

They're still drooling over your legs. Good luck Grizz. 
I'm just hopin they got a thing for the "more to love," kinda LJ.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Grizz….heater workin?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

remember guys that you don't have to wear a dress or skirt to look the part of a woman. A wig and make up will do. Woman, throw on a ball cap and a flanel coat, maybe coveralls and that's fine. Some of you may not need to dress up. LOL. J/K


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea,yea,yea…....................if you will look up a few more lines, I believe it was you who blamed it on poor keith to begin with, who said you couldn't enter unless I did…...................................Go ahead Big Boy Let's see how brave you are…................SHOW THE LEG! And Grizzy won't shave the beard, and I gave him permission not too….......................... So There!!

AKA….......................Woodchic


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh….......I forgot about my kitchen…......it's still not completely finished. I had to take a break, my stress factor with Christmas and all was getting to me. I am getting reved up to start back though and will be posting some more pics soon.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Joanne, you look like me on a good hair day…LOL….I just wanted to know where you got my top gun hat….hehe….I think we have a winner here….c'mon ladies….we have more men answering the call then the ladies….you gonna let us get away with that??


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

How much wood could a woodchic chic if a woodchic could chic wood? The answer…..a whole lot more if she'd bone up and enter the contest


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha….................................stop it….... your making me laugh.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

As we all know, the 15th was yesterday and was the last day to enter. I have to say that I'm a little bummed with the number of entries, and I want to thank those of you who did participate. I want to apologize to all the jocks on the website if this contest made you feel uncomfortable in anyway, and sorry if I offended anyone. This contest was a mere joke, to get laughs, and to do something different. I know what the limits here are now, and I may have over stepped my bounds. It won't happen again.
I want to announce that Joanne is the obvious winner for the womans contest. I have PMed her a congratulations, and will ensure that she gets her prize.
I have PMed the judges, and there may have been a misscommunication between MsDebbieP and I, and I may need to find another woman Judge for the men. I will know as soon as I hear from her. If I do need to, and you are a woman interested in judging, please PM me your interest, so I can find the replacement right away.
Sorry Boys, you'll just have to wait to find out the winner.
Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

my Halloween costume 


what I was going to be because my wife and her best friend dared me I wouldn't do it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe I can find a good wood-working article in a cross-dressing website….I need something good to read.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

last night i couldnt sleep from this thread!


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

I would just like to say that I really enjoyed this contest, and I tip my hat to everyone who had the courage to enter it! In addition I would like to thank those who so vehemently disagreed with the topic of this discussion because you gave me some great discussion topics for my psychology courses.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Joanne said, *everyone who had the courage to enter it!* Ummm… okay, but it's pretty well known that you can make certain people do ANYTHING to gain the approval of others. and do it for a …clamp? That's not courage, its exploitation. In this forum we cannot distinguish one from another. If you are indeed a 'psych' student, I need not elaborate further. Don't you recall the kids in the schoolyard who could be coaxed to eat gross things, say stupid words, do stupid things, or otherwise get harassed and humiliated in the belief that they'd get the approval they seek from others? 
Let's put our heads together and see if we can come up with an idea that is all-inclusive and does not humiliate the more vulnerable LJ's among us. I may even donate a clamp or two.


----------



## Jvicaretti (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree, you can make certain people do anything, however I am not one of them and I don't believe that anyone else who entered the contest is as weak minded as a kid in a schoolyard.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

it takes guts to do that is what i say…the men have to have the balls to dress like a chick and pray their family doont come across these pics…lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

or coworkers


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

this wasnt for approval at all


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

This just goes to show that it's really, really true. You can NEVER have enough clamps.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Suffice to say, if a vulnerable person is exploited, whether here in LJ or in real life, I will speak in their behalf, and intervene, when necessary. Despite the negativity and criticism that I might endure because of it. Hence my suggestion that we come up with a non-exploitive contest of some sort.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

POOPIEKAT
Get a grip. You think GRIZZ and I feel humiliated? I'm only embarressed by the uptights that can't loosen up a bit. Don't take this anyway but kindly and meant to be a funny retort:
Maybe the reason you never could bring yourself to eat those bugs is because you new where most of them lived, up your butt.

I hope everyone will still like me.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

never enough…if i needed another clamp or two right now i just might be in my wifes lengerie and in this contest as well…lol beats paying that much for em


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

kudos jagwah im your buddy though i think your new name should be helga!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I know what GRIZZ has had to endure keeping his female side under the shop sawdust. But now that he's free I can't stand and let his sacrifice go without reward. If I should be selected the cutiest LJ Guy/Gal winner I would like the strap clamp set his way. My vote is for GRIZZ and the rest that are still hiding in their tool boxes.
Thank God they weren't giving away donuts, what I'd doo…nevermind!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jagwah,
I will speak in behalf of anyone exploited. Why take offense, if you are not one of those offended? In one single line, you call me both 'uptight' and yet, tell me to get a grip. And bugs up my butt? Who said anything about bugs, but maybe someone with an exploitive experience of their own? Why did YOU feel the need to personally attack *me*, when I am simply watching out for the vulnerable among us? That's just mean, regardless of your disclaimer: "Don't take this anyway but kindly and meant to be a funny retort" yet you reserve the right interpret others' words as YOU see fit. Yikes.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

jagwah dont bother responding hes getting sensitive again (as i roll my eyes)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

is that you or my ex? lmao (chuggs the rest of my beer)


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*barf*


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Poopiekat, you may be easily exploited and a little sensitive, but no one, and I mean absolutely no one wants you to speak on their behalf. Stop causing trouble AGAIN! No, this is not a nice comment, or disguised as a joke. Enough is enough. You are always trying to start fights on here. Stop it or go away to one of your other sites where you, yes you, appear to be the one trying to exploit people.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, Hi Dale!
You cannot simultaneously stabilize a situation while throwing gasoline on it at the same time.
As a former military man, I'm sure you never encountered acts of humiliation incurred on vulnerable people. Oh, no, I could never believe that has ever happened.
I just want to prevent it from happening here. I don't understand your purpose for writing, except to inflame others to rag on me. I'm only here to prevent people from embarrassing themselves in the belief that they will be accepted if they do something dumb. That's all! If expressing an opposing opinion is perceived by you to be "trying to start a fight" (your words), you've got a problem. Did you get tired of defending democracy?


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Poopiekat, since you said you don't understand my purpose in writing, I will make it as clear as I can. I want you to quit starting trouble or go away. If you still don't understand, you are not very bright.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Poopie Kat
Take a Hike Goober. Your a little late to the party here.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow… such mean-spirited comments, to someone who only wishes to prevent people from making fools of themselves in this thread ….whoops looks like I didn't do a very good job! Sorry folks!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

he just dont get the hint


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i could use that sign in my house


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats me after brain surgery ^


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

msdebbie, do you have a daughter???


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ok


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

please tell me why you guys are putting this crap in Keith's thread…this is a contest thread and it was suppose to be fun , for any lumber jock who wanted to do it..we all did it of our own free will…if someone doesnt like it or want to have anything to do with it…then bugger off….this garbage is just that…garbage….as i shake my head…..sorry Keith this has all gone to the dogs now…..this stuff make me sick…...what are you guys kindergartner's…..well im done here


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dan im asking you to please remove your previous posts here….no one asked you guys to come in here and post that crap..again please take it out..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ok grizzman … you are kicked off this blog … if you read the original post by my BUDDY Keith … I am a judge in this forum and I HERE-BY make a judgement. good-bye


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's see now, Grizz, Jag, and Jim need to repost thier pics in a new thread, while a couple others go to hell for screwing up this one. Damn good thing I'm not a Mod on this site!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OK…you want me gone..im gone..and im gone from this website'''''for good..im gone fro this whole website goo bye to the deceny folks ive made here…...GOODBY


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cry baby


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

just want to say goodby to the great friends ive made while here at lumber jocks…goodbye friends


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Can we just finish the contest and stop bickering???
Can't you boys just get along… ignore the stuff you don't like.
Enjoy the humor in all this. WE ARE ALL ADULTS (I think!!).
Pleeeeease!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you are right Ellen35 it´s only sad that there is a few people that can´t take humor as humor
and it takes those few very short time to destroy things instead of just skip the page and don´t look
if they are so sensitive and has no humor

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well im sorry i said what i did last night..im not leaving this site over a few jerks ..Ive made to many good friends…and also because of my health problems..i was under the influence of my pain medication last night and sometimes i say or do things i should not..and last night was one of those times…so i apologize for last nights problem..grizzman


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Are these arguements done now? theres been nothing but arguing for the past 1/5 of the pg…o well hope so…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

less dope … more humor BUDDY


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you buddy! sorry bout the pics…i had to try n stop that previous arguement somehow…jeez


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

A little help here. Poopie sent a personnell e-mail claiming, a- that being a non paying member I have no right to exist here and B- my reference to calling him a "Goober" was a racial slur?

I pride myself an open minded bleeding heart Dem. liberal. But i have never know goober as a slur? I was raised to think that at worst it was a kind way to call someone an idiot.

So before I appoligies to Poop explain to me my unenlightened understanding of the term goober.

And also thanks GRIZZ for not leaving because I'd have to follow you.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

how many people do we have in this competition anyway?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

goober is a booger to me…just the g and the b are switched..lol


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Wasn't Goober a character on the Andy Griffith Show (or was it Gomer Pyle). Both nice wholesome american apple pie shows. One of them used the name frequently.

If it was a racial slur, it must have phased out since the 40's or 50's or it would not have made it's way past sensors.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/goober

here you go…nothing racial about it…peanut


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Based off of the judges choices we have the winners. Joanne (obviously, unless I missed another entry) and Grizzman will recieve the prizes. I want to thank Jagwah for participating as well. Thank you goes out to the judges, Especially Ellen for trying to keep the peace and for her dedicated support. I learned a lot from this contest about people in general I think, and I'm guessing humor is best left for comedy central. I think there's to many people wanting some sort of spotlight, so they try stealing the show with poor ridiculous reactions. It's mere childish behavior and isn't called for, welcomed, or appreciated. (for the record, I really don't mind the additional humor DaN and Mark added. I believe it was their intention to take the spotlight off of those who like trouble) 
I personally think that if someone doesn't like something then they should go to the proper authorities. Posting your problem is an obvious way to start a flame war, which I think is the actual point of the protest, not to protest the actual content, but to have something to do. If you truly have a problem go to Martin, as he will be the one who makes the decision no matter how much arguing, name calling, etc you choose to do. 
I will be PMing Martin suggesting that this thread be removed in it's entirety. 
Again, thank you to those who took this as the humor it was, those who participated and made it fun, and those who were mature enough to stay away if they didn't like it.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

And… a thank you to Keith for starting this contest and helping most of us to laugh at ourselves!
We are a funny bunch!!!!!
Ellen


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Keith for the fun and distraction the contest offered. 
And a hearty Congrats to Joanne and GRIZZ.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Another big thanks to Keith for starting this contest….............and it was a fun and humorous contest!!!
I hope that some of the "negativity" that was thrown in by people who like to stir up trouble don't stop him from starting another contest sometime. 
Congrats to both Joanne and Grizz for winning and having the wonderful sense of humor to enter.
If I could have gotten into one of my wife's "small" dresses, I would have joined the fray!!!

Also, thanks Grizz for not leaving and sorry to hear that the meds kind of took over. Be careful and get better….....


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the contest Keith and for the laugh every one 
there has been some disqussion here in Denmark abaut this thread 
and every one had a good laugh with me and no one feel that it was 
politikel un correct let us have some funny contest in the future as well
so a smile can save the bad days
just my 2 cent

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wholeheartedly support our winners. Congratulations!

I do think JAGWAH should at least get a 3" C-clamp as a consolation prize. Or at least a new blade for his Lady Gillette.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

me too ! LUMBERJOCKS is THE BEST people on the planet…. yi yuv dem awl


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

DAD!?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Dad! LOL That's funny right there Mark. Good one.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Buddies


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I always heard Goober as being a peanut. Anytime someone was called a Goober meant they were very small minded. Hey, that's really close in this situation. LMAO Congrats to Joanne, and Grizz. I think I found a new love, Marks daddy!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the last two pictures are showstoppers
well done


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Keith and congratulations to the winners.

AND DAN PLEASE GO COVER UP I WANT TO EAT MY SUPPER.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey hey..be easy on him now papadan


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan, you seem to have a lot of photos like this. I'm starting to worry about you.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll never tell!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
not exactly a dress, but it is on the edge a bit


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I got my Shop Ape to dress up for *Grizz*.


----------



## lolum02kicks (Oct 25, 2013)

My father used to suffered teh hair loss problems and then he found that a lot of people said that wearing the hair wigs can help to make the apperance looking better, so then we bought a Mens Wigs for him and after using the hair wigs he just look as the same as before.


----------

